# Indoor gardening prompted pot raid



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Kansas couple: Indoor gardening prompted pot raid

LEAWOOD, Kan. (AP) - Two former CIA employees whose Kansas home was fruitlessly searched for marijuana during a two-state drug sweep claim they were illegally targeted, possibly because they had bought indoor growing supplies to raise vegetables.

Adlynn and Robert Harte sued this week to get more information about why sheriff's deputies searched their home in the upscale Kansas City suburb of Leawood last April 20 as part of Operation Constant Gardener - a sweep conducted by agencies in Kansas and Missouri that netted marijuana plants, processed marijuana, guns, growing paraphernalia and cash from several other locations.

April 20 long has been used by marijuana enthusiasts to celebrate the illegal drug and more recently by law enforcement for raids and crackdowns. But the Hartes' attorney, Cheryl Pilate, said she suspects the couple's 1,825-square-foot split level was targeted because they had bought hydroponic equipment to grow a small number of tomatoes and squash plants in their basement.

More here ...

http://news.yahoo.com/kansas-couple-indoor-gardening-prompted-pot-raid-182449463.html


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

WOW! That was just posted yesterday and there are already nearly 10,000 comments.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

I'd sue the whole city over a violation of my civil rights. Guess that just shows buy what you are going to and go with the name Mickey Mouse.


----------



## Onebigelf (Sep 17, 2011)

The same arguments were used to pass the anti-drug laws as were used to pass prohibition... only they didn't bother with a constitutional amendment to give the government the authority to ban drugs. The results have been the same as well. We've gotten more violent crime, incredible violence from organized crime attracted by the incredible profits to be made, amazing violations of our civil liberties and rights, militarization of our police forces, and people still use drugs in huge numbers. All exactly the same as prohibition. The only variation on the theme is that we have refused to repeal. We haven't learned and backed off.

John


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Has anyone stopped to wonder how Government learned about the couple's purchases, without warrant?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Has nothing to do with drugs. If drugs were what they are after,the border would be a good place to start. Also they would crack down on gangs,something they don't do or gangs would'nt be multipling in such numbers and speed.

Just another way to hassle americans.


----------



## Trinka (Feb 16, 2013)

This is why we do as much purchasing with cash as possible..


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Come on people. They were former CIA employees living in an upscale neighborhood. That sounds really odd to me. I would suspect the CIA watches former employees as closely as they do terrorists. I am sure the raid was just a ruse to access their home and make sure they didn't sell some government secrets or hoard some seized terrorist money. Doing it in conjunction with the pot raids is just a way to throw the focus off of their real intention and keep us all occupied with concern over something unrelated.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> Come on people. They were former CIA employees living in an upscale neighborhood. That sounds really odd to me. I would suspect the CIA watches former employees as closely as they do terrorists. I am sure the raid was just a ruse to access their home and make sure they didn't sell some government secrets or hoard some seized terrorist money. Doing it in conjunction with the pot raids is just a way to throw the focus off of their real intention and keep us all occupied with concern over something unrelated.


I totally agree here. This happens in military life too. If you even suggest that you're possibly living close to outside your means and you hold secret or above clearance, your likely to at least get flagged. you've already authorized a government agency or now a contracted firm to Check into your life, credit, references, properties, contacts.... All to validate that you are trusted for that job. And since they just can't wash your brain when you leave, these contracts don't usually end once you leave or retire.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

drfacefixer said:


> I totally agree here. This happens in military life too. If you even suggest that you're possibly living close to outside your means and you hold secret or above clearance, your likely to at least get flagged. you've already authorized a government agency or now a contracted firm to Check into your life, credit, references, properties, contacts.... All to validate that you are trusted for that job. And since they just can't wash your brain when you leave, these contracts don't usually end once you leave or retire.


Ditto.

My dad worked for the DoD in weapons and defense development. Not top clearance but high enough that they checked into my DH's family when I got married. My FIL was freaking out when his boss asked why the CIA was asking about him. My FIL works for the airlines and travels to Asia a lot for company audits.

Now that my dad is retired they still check on us all to make sure my dad still keeps a tight lip.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Ditto.
> 
> My dad worked for the DoD in weapons and defense development. Not top clearance but high enough that they checked into my DH's family when I got married. My FIL was freaking out when his boss asked why the CIA was asking about him. My FIL works for the airlines and travels to Asia a lot for company audits.
> 
> Now that my dad is retired they still check on us all to make sure my dad still keeps a tight lip.


So... when will it end? This conjures up a mental pic of thousands and thousands of ppl in small cubicles somewhere doing nothing but being nosy and prying into our everyday lives...#shudder


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

seanallen said:


> So... when will it end? This conjures up a mental pic of thousands and thousands of ppl in small cubicles somewhere doing nothing but being nosy and prying into our everyday lives...#shudder


Sean, most people will never experience that. You don't have a clearance so anything you think you may know is just that. Heck all I know is base security, and I had to sign another NDA before I could out process my last assignment.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

seanallen said:


> So... when will it end? This conjures up a mental pic of thousands and thousands of ppl in small cubicles somewhere doing nothing but being nosy and prying into our everyday lives...#shudder


I'm sure once the projects my dad worked on are completed they might put him in the file to check up on every so often.

I lived with this my whole life. You can call my crazy and paranoid but I do know the government is watching. So far they aren't interested in anything I have said or done.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

*Feds Raid Indoor Garden,Info Wars*

www.infowars.com

Go to breaking news section.Hydroponics draw feds to families indoor garden. Found tomatoes and squash.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Yet another conspiracy theorist, tin foil hat wearing, constitution loving, crazy idea like TPTB are watching everything you do an buy… comes true AGAIN. They can only hide what they are denying for so long before the truth comes out.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey now, 'maters can be pretty dangerous things - the juice is acidic, & really stings if it gets in your eyes! 

"We're from the gubmit & we're here to help."


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

I am sure that somewhere in the big guberment machine everyone on this site somewhere on a list, maybe low hanging fruit on the list but the more triggers we trip we may move up to "higher hanging fruit". May be seeing this a lot more now that DHS is such a sizable arm of the guberment now, the more people they have on the payroll the more lists they can make. The more lists they can make the more they can compare the names on them to assign where the "FRUIT" hangs!


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Tomatoes are a member of the deadly nightshade family. Every part of the plant is poisonous except the fruit.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Merged.....


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

We had something similar here except they tried to shut down a store selling indoor gardening equipment (and not arrest the customers) on the grounds that some of the customers grew weed.

I'm pretty sure they have a list of everyone who bought from the store, but it isn't that easy getting a warrant in scandinavia.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

CoffeeTastic said:


> We had something similar here except they tried to shut down a store selling indoor gardening equipment (and not arrest the customers) on the grounds that some of the customers grew weed.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they have a list of everyone who bought from the store, but it isn't that easy getting a warrant in scandinavia.


I'm sure I'm on that type of list. I buy hydroponic grow bags from the shop around the corner. I am growing carrots and lettuce in them on my porch.



Now, the neighbor across the alley grows weed. He gets his supplies from Home Depot.


----------

